# Pearly Gate Stretch



## monty (Dec 23, 2006)

Three men had left a raucous office party together and met an unfortunate end when their car crashed.

St. Peter met them ay the Pearly gates and advised them that since this was his boss' birthday they had to produce some evidence of having observed Christmas in some way in order to enter Heaven.

The first guy hauled a Christmas card out of his pocket intended for his wife and was welcomed in by St Peter.

The second fellow, while not quite ready for this sudden request, finally held up his key ring and while shaking it said that these were jingle bells being rung in honor of the holy event. St Peter welcomed him into Heaven

The third fellow, even though in spirit form, was still reeling from the earthly experience of an over exuberant party was hard pressed for coming up with his evidence of celebrating the event till finally he pulled a pair of ladies undies from his pocket.

He looked St. Peter in the eye and said proudly, "These are Carol's from Christmas!"

St. Peter saw to it that he would be singing 'round the campfire for all eternity!


----------



## ikinya6 (Jan 3, 2007)

Peter says to the man standing at the pearly gates, "Tell me something from your life that makes you worthy to get in to heaven."
"Well," says the man, "there was the time I came across this group of big, mean thugs that looked like they were roughing up this woman. I think they were meaning to take advantage of her. So I cocked one of them upside the head, and rammed another in the gut, kicked over their cycles, grabbed a two by four, and said, 'If any of you are thinking about going after this woman, you'll have to get by me first.'"

"Wow," said Peter in amazement, "when did all this happen?"

"Oh, about five minutes ago."


----------

